# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [orsanofear] Salut  Tous ! Antho

## orsanofear

Bonjour  tous et  toutes, comme ce post peut l'indiquer, je suis nouveau sur le forum. Par consquent il me parait important de me prsenter.

Je m'appelle Anthony, je viens de finir mes tudes. J'aimerais en savoir plus sur le fonctionnement de vba et particulirement vba comme outil financier. Je suis sur que ce forum me sera d'une trs grande aide, c'est pourquoi je tiens  vous remercier d'avance pour votre temps! 

A trs bientt!

Antho

----------

